# Best Bait for shallow creek



## Shevie (May 15, 2011)

Getting a kayak and will be fishing shallow freshwater creek. Very new to kayaking and fishing. Plan on catching minnows and using them for bait. Don't really care what I catch just want to catch something. If I use the minnows do I just hook and let them go on the own or weight them down? Would also like to use an artificial and try that to. Any suggestions on baits and lures?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Bubblegum trick worm weightless, if you can catch shiners put them under a cork a few feet and fish them like that. Always worked for me


----------



## Shevie (May 15, 2011)

Ok thanks!!


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

beetle spin or bitsy minnow on ultra light rod.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bettle spin (white w/ red dot)....ifin worm fishing, june bug trick worm (gone through almost a pack in 2 days of easy fishing!


----------



## Shevie (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

The smallest floating rapala minnow they make, you can swim it or you can twitch it on top and bass and bream will tear it up.


----------



## Shevie (May 15, 2011)

Went the other day to the creek and caught 4 or 5 small bream and 1 small bass with the bitsy minnow. Going tomorrow to a lake and gonna try all the other recommendations y'all have given me. Thanks for all the help. All the different lures and types can be intimidating.


----------

